# Spotty in the Van



## Tykel68 (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anyone else come out in spots big time, in the van? My missus just breaks out as soon as we set off and are driving for 24 hours or more? Any suggestions. Done the diet thing. Been washing face regularly but still come out in droves. 

Michael


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

How about slowing down - perhaps its your driving bringing her out in a nervous rash :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously tho could it be bed bugs - they have been in the news recently and are becoming more common. Dont know how you check this but if that is the problem you would need to get them dealt with.

They could be in your upholstery/matresses. See here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11165108

Milly


----------



## Tykel68 (Oct 6, 2010)

hehe, no it's not my driving. i dont think it'll be bed bugs either as it's just her face thats the problem.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Obvously an alergic reaction

To




Fiats.

Dave p


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Tykel68 said:


> My missus just breaks out as soon as we set off and are driving for 24 hours or more?
> Michael


Are you saying that she breaks out as soon as you set off but only if the journey is going to be 24 hours or more - or that she breaks out after 24 hours?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Well would you believe it the same thing happens to our Evie..


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Have a look at Neuro Dermatitis , I suffer from this and it can spring up in seconds. 

It can be caused by any kind of stress and can be just a single thing that sets if off, she may not know that this stresses her. 

Sadly nothing she can do about it except take antihistamines, which is what Dr recommended to me. Does it calm down the longer you are away or is it there the whole time?

Does it itch or is it just a rash? 

Mandy


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Is the van or at least some of the PVC in the cab area new?

B reacts to the small amount of gases [sorry don't know what they are] given off by new PVC. Gradually the problem diminishes to zero in about 6-9 months old.

I was told it is a problem for just a few people. Travel in someone else's new car and she has the problem: travel in a 1 year old or older vehicle and the problem does not occur.

It took us a long time to work it out but it happens as I describe EVERY time.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*spotty in the van*

thier is only two cures for this
1,change the van.
2,change the wife.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

to be on the safe side, i would trade them both in :lol: 

or try someone elses wife in the van, see if the have same prob :wink: or let your wife try someone elses van, hey hey, keys in a bowl


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Any air fresheners in the van?


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Tykel68,

Years ago we owned a Romahome demountable we used for years with no problem. Out of the blue, on holiday nr Scarborough, my wife broke out for no reason in a really nasty rash, so bad we had to resort to the local Doc. 
He couldn't find anything wrong, but confined my missus to the van. The condition became steadily worse over the days. 
In desperation, we took to keeping away from the van for as long as possible, and within hrs her condition improved, and within two days had gone.
Then I realised. Before we had left home, I had liberally applied a "smells nice" fabric conditioner, named (disguised, work it out yourself, rhymes with!)...." Debs knees".
Removed the source when at home with a good soapy wash, never an issue since or again using the van for another 5yrs or so.
Have you used it maybe?

Flying pig


----------

